
Apparatus: A Hybrid Graphics Editor / Programming Environment [video] - panic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3Xack9ufYk
======
armitron
Cool concept, misguided implementation.

Look at Smalltalk and Pharo on how to do this properly, on the right platform.
Not only is Javascript/browser the wrong platform for something like this, but
it's also too constraining and limited in scope as to what one can do with it.

It's kind of sad to see bad re-implementations of paradigms that have been out
there for 30+ years (in this case even more than that). I suggest that the
maintainers of this project go to youtube and watch every Alan Kay video they
can find. They'll learn a lot.

~~~
jhpriestley
Pompous and condescending comment without any specific criticism.

~~~
panic
The suggestion to watch Alan Kay videos is especially funny given that this
tool was produced at CDG Labs.

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10293368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10293368).

------
flud
I like the reusability of the parts, but other than that it looks like
Grasshopper but for 2D instead of 3D. And code-based instead of patch-based.

